# 235/45 R18 vs 245/45 R 18 on 7j 2011 Cruze LT 2.0L



## NewToTown (5 mo ago)

I currently have 225/45 R18 on my 2011 cruze LT 2 litre model and I've been wanting to change up my summer tires. I was wondering will 245/45 fit my 7 inch rim or should I just get 235/45 and call it a day?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't think a 245 will fit on a stock 18" rim. A 245/40R18 will fit on an 8" wide rim and on a Cruze.


----------



## NewToTown (5 mo ago)

I see. I'll look into that


----------

